# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базы банков

## baseofnumber1

В наличии есть горячие, теплые и холодные материалы под сб 

Базы данных по ГЕО: Россия, Казахстан, Германия, Беларусь, Киргизия, Прибалтика...

Готовы предоставить 100 пробранных строк совершенно бесплатно в виде Эксель!
Все базы собирались из КЦ, CRM Банка, операторы связи, интернет-магазины!

Оплата: исключительно криптовалютой

В наличии огромное количество розничных баз!
Каждую новую неделю происходят крупные выгрузки!
Возможна замена неликвида!

Базы Финансовой тематики: Банки, форекс, крипто, пенсионеры...


Пишите в телеграм:@baseofnumbers

----------


## baseofnumber1

Актуально!

----------


## baseofnumber1

По поводу банков пишите нам!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Пишите в тг!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Готов сделать тест!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Обнова по бадам!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Обнова по физам!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Могу сделать тест!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Обновление по ВТБ!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Могу сделать тест!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Интересны пенсы!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Сможем выгрузить под ваш запрос!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Обновление по банкам!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Пишите в лс!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Актуально!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Пишите в тг!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Могу сделать тест!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Регулярные выгрузки!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Возможна замена неликвида!

----------


## baseofnumber1

БАДы в идеальном состоянии!

----------


## baseofnumber1

Актуально!

----------


## baseofnumber1

БАДы в идеальном состоянии!

----------

